# Paranoid



## Uberskunk (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello, again. I thought I'd share this since I'm bored. I just made it, today. This is a recording of myself playing the Black Sabbath classic "Paranoid" on guitar. No singing, though...I'm...not singing. The link...

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1650717/

The recorder was not my best friend, again...but it did okay.

Thank you for listening,

_*~Skunk*_


----------

